# What's your puppy's schedule?



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i wish i had a schedule like that !!

4:30am - partner gets up, yogi has a 'business trip' outside and back to bed with moto.

5:45am - i get up, another 'business trip', a play, cuddles and get brekky ready for the boys and feed them.

6:45am - i go to work and give the boys a treat.

during this time i think they sleep a lot, play, chew and destruct. moto just sleeps.

3 -5pm - partner gets home, says g-day to the boys.

5 - 5:30pm - i come home only just now. boo hoo !!!

lots of cuddles and plays and attention.

6 - 6:30pm - dinner time

7:30pm - boys come inside. yogi collects every shoe he can find and places them all on his bed... including my little door stopper too. usually is awake until 9ish when he is a little monster, running all over the place, killing his toys, chewing on moto's ear.

9pm - out like a light !!!

weekends are a lot more involved with the dogs. walkies, lots of hang out time in the sunshine !!

love your horse too btw ... i used to ride lots ... then i got the travel bug ... now i'm just getting back involved w/ doggies.


----------



## wizo (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi!
My puppy has the following schedule:

6:30am - Breakfast
6:45am - walk/roll around/poop
7:15am - clean up before entering the house
7:25am - Munch on left over breakfast/roam the house/ self amusement
7:50am - back into the yard/ self amusement/ sleep

<sometimes my mum brings him out for walks in between>

7:00pm - dinner
7:15pm - walk/roll around/poop
7:45pm - clean up
8:00pm - run around the house/ basic training/lie on floor and looks at me -.-
11:00pm - back to yard to sleep


----------



## Logan'sMom (May 10, 2011)

Schedule? Are we supposed to have a schedule? Just kidding I'm not sure who is creating the schedule since I've only had Logan for 6 days -- we are still figuring out "his" plan. But, here's what I'm working us towards:

6am Mom gets up, out to potty (still working on that as lots of distractions) 
6:15am play time
6:30am Breakfast and a little more play
6:45am Back outside
7am Playtime with dad while mom gets ready for work
7:30am back outside
8:00am crate
10:30 puppy walker/player to visit - outside and playtime
Noon Dad home for lunch -- outside and playtime
2:30 puppy walker/player to visit -- outside and playtime
6pm Mom and Dad home for outside, play, cuddle
6:30pm Dinner
6:45pm Outside
7:00pm play/cuddle and crazy puppy time around 9pm (what is it with 9pm?)
11pm bedtime (we are absolutely amazed but Logan is a great sleeper and is already sleeping through the night without any crying or potty issues)!

Can I just say how much fun it is to finally have a golden! This has been a dream of mine for 20 years. He's just a ball of fur and joy


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

5:30-6am wake up and outside pee/poo
6:30 breakfast
7am back outside run/play pee/poo again
7:30-10am inside sleeping
11am outside to play pee
12:30 lunch
2pm outside pee/poo
play inside,sleep run around house eating drywall, grabbing the laundry as i grab it out of the basket
4-5pm outside play time eating sticks,swimming, roughplay with my lab
6:30 dinner
from dinner til 10pm its play time with alittle nap in there around 8-9pm and 
9pm is crazy time!! he becomes a different puppy at 9pm!!!
10pm pretty much settled and passed out til we do it all over again at 6am

His nap times are pretty much 8-10am, 12:30-2pm and 8-9pm


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is Bella's current schedule since about 11 weeks....we've fine tuned it since getting her at 8 weeks, so that things ran smoothly between puppy and human schedules!

6:45 AM Up/Potty
7:00 Breakfast
7:00-8:30 (hahah, she eats fast!) outside potty/poopy. Playtime Combo: Independent and together time/inside and out time: walks, puppy agility fun, obedience.
8:30-10:30 Crate for nap (get son to school, run errands)
10:30-12:00 Potty. Playtime Combo
12:00 Lunch
12:00-12:30 Playtime Combo
12:30-1:30 Crate for short nap (I eat and shower)
1:30-2:15 Playtime Combo
2:15-4:14 Crate for nap (go get son from school, run errands, etc.)
4:15-6:00 Playtime Combo
6:00 Dinner
6:00-6:30 Playtime Combo
6:30-8:30 Crate for nap (we eat dinner and relax)
8:30-10:00 Playtime Combo
10:00 Crate for nighty-nite (yeah...I sleep!)


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh--and weekends are a bit "looser" but pretty much within a close range of the same schedule.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I love how you describe Oakley, "eating drywall, grabbing laundry, eating sticks...." Bella, too, is always grabbing or chewing something! Her personal favorite--mortar from between the set stones on the patio/walkway. What the heck is that about?? lol! I am constantly trading her for that, or pulling up grass, or chewing the bushes. hahahaha Patience, right?!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This is great to see! I was wondering how long other people have their pups out of the crates in the morning before putting them back in. I've experimented a little and it seems it works best for us if we have at least 90 minutes between out of crate and back in for 3 - 4 hours.

Unfortunately, I've slacked off on the routine for the last 2 days...little guy collapsed in the living room around 9am and I let him stay up here instead of going back into the crate. That was possibly a mistake...fingers crossed it wasn't!


----------



## Logan'sMom (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for this post Ranger. It's helped reassure me that Logan and I are on track. For this first week, I've been varying crate time to ease him into it and make it a pleasant experience for him -- and let's face it for me too (feel so guilty about the crate time as a working mom)! But, he seems to be doing great. As a matter of fact, he just went in the crate on his own . . . but, don't worry he'll be chewing my toes, fingers, furniture etc. and going potty on my floor in no time!  We are working on lots of things as he's still so little!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Luke used to get me up at the crack of dawn, but he's almost a year now and sleeps in with me. I was a stay-at-home mom (kids are 21 and 26 now) and now the only "child" I have at home is Luke.

Our schedule at home:

8:00 to 9:00 a.m.: wakey wakey and out to pee and poop
Luke sleeps or plays with his Shih Tzu brother for 30 minutes, then sleeps
10:00 to 11:00 (earlier if it's steaming out there): 40 minute walk in the hood. More peeing. Maybe pooping.
Luke sleeps
12:00 to 3:00: Luke pees & poops again around noon. Sometime in there, Luke will eat his first meal. He is not one of these food or treat loving dogs. He does love his kibble when I add lean hamburger meat.
3:00 to 5:00: Depends -- he likes to play in his kiddie pool in the backyard. It gets so hot here, he sometimes balks at going out there. He does what he wants -- plays with toys, his brother, sleeps. He's still not into retrieving much. I throw the ball and we both stare at it. 
6:00 to 7:00pm -- Another 40 minute jaunt in the hood, down by the pond to see if there are any dog friends for playtime -- more peeing and pooping
7:00 to 8:00 pm -- supper
8:00 to 11:00 -- t.v. watching, playing with toys, sometimes some zoomies. If he gets the zoomies, it's usually right after supper. 
11:00 -- nighty night time

He only goes in a crate at this point if I have to be gone for over a couple of hours. He's fine in the house now with his brother, Nicky. He sleeps with us. That's something I thought my hubby would NEVER agree to, but Luke has him wrapped around his paw too.

When we're at the beach, Luke's walks turn into an hour and a half romping on the beach and trips to Marsh Island Park. He is totally fascinated by deer. I keep him away from the lagoons because there are tons of alligators.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

We're trying to get a schedule going and mostly this is what's happening during our day. It's still very early days as Molly came home only four days ago so I'm sure this plan will evolve a bit.

6.30am - Hubby gets up and lets Molly out of her crate and into the garden for toileting. Then has a coffee and catches up on emails, work etc. Molly comes back indoors after toileting and lies quietly by his feet.

7.00am - I get up and we have a chat and coffee whilst Molly continues to do her own thing indoors, usually having a nap.

7.30am - Children are up for breakfast, Molly has her breakfast too.

7.45am - 8.10am - Molly plays outside in the garden with her toys or generally exploring whilst we get ready for school and I make the packed lunches.

8.10am - School run in the car, Molly comes with.

8.45am - Home from school run, Molly outside for toilet break.

8.45am - 10.00am - Molly has another nap whilst I have breakfast, check emails, tidy up breakfast dishes etc.

10.00am - 12 noon - Molly wakes up, toilet break outside. I do a very short training session with Molly followed by play. We try to do some sort of socialisation session like visit the pet shop as we did today. Molly also has time to play and explore on her own in the garden, but I keep an eye on her to make sure she's okay. The back door is open so she can come indoors any time she wants. I use this time to get on with chores.

12 noon - 1.00pm - Molly has a nap

1.00pm - Lunchtime followed by free time for Molly to play on her own.

1.30pm - 2.00pm - Playtime with Molly followed by a grooming session - teeth, brush coat, look at ears, paws etc followed by another playtime.

2.00pm - 2.30pm - Molly has yet another nap or quiet play time on her own. She naps a lot!

2.30pm - 3.20pm - School run, Molly comes with in the car.

3.20pm - 6.00pm - Free time at home, children play with Molly, she has more naps, plays alone in the garden (but I keep an eye on what she's doing).

6.00pm - Supper time for Molly.

6.00pm - 10pm - Free time in the garden, play time with me for a short while, short naps at hubby's feet whilst he watches TV. Zoomies in the garden, she seems to have bursts to energy during this time of the day.

10pm - Bed time into her crate.

1am - Molly taken out for a toilet break. I need to work on this though because she's barking to be let out but doesn't do anything in the garden so she doesn't need the toilet break. Tonight I'm going to try ignoring her at 1am and see how it goes.

4am - Molly has a toilet break, then back into her crate.

6.30am - the day starts again.

Things that will change during this week.

I need to start some sessions where Molly is left in her crate during the day for short periods, maybe 20 mins, so that she gets used to being left during the day. I'll slowly build this up to maybe 2 hours max as there are times when I will need to be away from the house without her. I'll probably start this between 12 and 1pm as this seems to be when she wants a sleep so might be a good time, eventually extending it to 11am to 1pm.

Once her vaccinations are all done and we're clear to go out walking then some of her garden play sessions, 10am, 3.30pm and 7pm will become walkies sessions.

Edited to say that last might Molly slept through until 5am without needing a toilet break. I heard her stirring at 2am but she didn't cry until 5am, such a good girl


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's great to see everyone's schedules! Like Logan'sMom said, it's good to see if you're on track or not - especially for us first time puppy people!

I'm going to say the best thing for my little fellow was consistency. Once he started figuring out the pattern, it worked great. It's 9am right now and he's napping because he usually goes into his crate around this time for his morning nap (while I'm at work). Yesterday he refused to play quietly or have his nap upstairs so I put him in his crate. Within minutes he passed out and slept for 2 hours until I woke him up. Definitely seems like having a pattern/consistency is key with these little guys!!


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

I agree! It's really nice to see everyone's schedule. Ours is similar, but Sweetie wakes us up much earlier.

She wakes us around 4 or 5 am for potty time. With one eye open we let her out. We feed her, spend some time playing with her and let her play with her toys while we have our coffee and get ready for work. 

We leave for work btw 8 or 9. She goes in the crate. A dog walker lets her out at 11. One of us comes home during our lunch break to feed her and let her outside a bit. The dog walker returns around 3.

The fun begins when we get home from work. Lots of play time outside and inside, dinner, potty and naps in the crate.

Lights out around 11 o'clock.

We love her so much! She is the softest, most cuddliest, tail waggliest little thing ever!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I love how you describe Oakley, "eating drywall, grabbing laundry, eating sticks...." Bella, too, is always grabbing or chewing something! Her personal favorite--mortar from between the set stones on the patio/walkway. What the heck is that about?? lol! I am constantly trading her for that, or pulling up grass, or chewing the bushes. hahahaha Patience, right?!


 He has drywall issues!! oh and paper issues..if theres a pc of paper lying around he will find it, he found my sons homework and tore it apart last nite:doh:..yes chewing the bushes and now he is working on the tree bark i dont understand him:no:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhh,
Schedule still in development.??????????


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont have my puppy yet I am sure that everything will change in a big way the first of July. Right now all I have is Vendetta and she is 2 1/2yrs old. 

5:45 we are up she goes out side goes potty. Eats breakfast
5:50 outside to play a quick game of fetch she poops this time out
6:10 in her kennel until my son gets up
9:00 out to the dog park( a fenced in acre we have for the dogs)
around 2 or 3pm she plays fetch or does weight pull with my son
I get home around around 5pm 
Out side to play and run around. On tuesdays and thrusday we head out to Walker where we go walking play fetch or work on weight pull.
My days off vary every week but on nice days we go swimming or work on tracking. On fridays I work late so I work on her rally on that day. Every other weekend off and I do lots with her when the weather is nice. If the weather is bad we work on obedience in the house.


----------



## EddieWouldGo (Mar 25, 2014)

Eddie is now 4 months - I found this threat as I was looking to see schedule for a puppy his age could look like... here's Eddie's current schedule

around 5 am: whimpers in crate, so I wake up, let him out, give him a few belly rubs and cuddles before I sleepwalk outside with him. he's back in the crate 15 min later with a KONG and some ice cubes (he LOVES ice cubes) while I sneak downstairs and get ready and leave for work.
around 7 am: everyone's awake!!! Eddie goes back outside - he pees, poops, has breakfast, and hangs out in the yard by himself until hubby comes back from dropping the kids off at school.
around 8:15 am: Eddie goes for a nice long walk and plays with hubby until hubby has to leave for work 
around 9:30: back in crate with KONG and more cubes 
around Noon: I swing home from work, let Eddie out to pee, play, cuddle in the yard, frequently he will stand there, sniff irrelevant stuff, smell the flowers, notice a bird, or a fly, before FINALLY doing his business - sigh!
around 12:45: back in the crate with a something to chew on
around 4:30 pm: I'm home from work, Eddie goes on a nice long walk, then has dinner. He spends the rest of the evening eating the house, or parts of it, chasing the cats, jumping up on the sofa, peeing on the balcony, playing outside, perhaps going for another walk with hubby, sometimes just zooming around like crazy... oh well
around 9:00 he's all peed, pooped, and worn out (I think) and goes back in his crate for the night - good for me because I'm DONE!

So there! Not sure if we're the 'norm'...


----------



## Irishladyo (Mar 15, 2014)

The hubby and I both work so Fizzy is outside in the day quite a bit. It's unavoidable. 

I get up an hour earlier than I used to...

5am wake up, go potty, cuddle/play time inside
5:30am breakfast
5:30-6:15 Fizzy and I play off and on while I'm getting ready for work. 
6:15 outside kennel (10x10 with a roof, dog house, lots of toys, Kong treat hidey toy, chewey's etc..)
Between 11 and 12 I go home for lunch. She gets about a half hour of inside/outside playtime, then lunch then calm down time and I go back to work.
4:30 Freedom from the kennel! outside playtime until 5:30
5:30 dinner/indoor playtime
6ish about 20 minutes of outside play time (usually with the hubby) so she's not just sitting on a full tummy
6:30 on- inside time, she follows me or my husband around, chews stuff, plays, tries to bother the cats. Usually at some point she gets over excited and winds up in her crate for a half hour or so (I can’t get stuff done when she goes nuts!).
10pm asleep for the night.

Thursday night we have puppy class so this schedule gets a little disrupted. Fridays my husband is home so her midday schedule is different, she hangs out with him. I try to keep her on a similar schedule on the weekends, although since I’m home she gets waaaaay more inside time with us, I don’t like having her outside by herself unless it’s necessary.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Logan'sMom said:


> Schedule? Are we supposed to have a schedule? Just kidding I'm not sure who is creating the schedule since I've only had Logan for 6 days -- we are still figuring out "his" plan. But, here's what I'm working us towards:
> 
> 6am Mom gets up, out to potty (still working on that as lots of distractions)
> 6:15am play time
> ...


Miles has the exact same schedule and we also got him 6 days ago! He is sleeping through the night like a champ. I've been home all week with him but will go back to work Monday so we will be having people drop by to let him out, play, and feed him on days I'm working (I'm a nurse).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

His schedule from about the end of the first week. We didn't choose this schedule or try to make him adhere to one. This is just how he is and we thinks it's just fine. He tends to get bity when he's hungry and bratty when he's tired. So, it's early nights for him...he asks to go to bed and walks right into his crate. Then not a peep until morning. Except the other night. He whimpered a bit so DH thought maybe he had to go. Let him out of the crate and DH went to the door. Mr. Darcy looked at him like "whatever, dude" and proceeded to get a drink of water. Then he toddled off to bed. DH turned the lights back off and closed the door on the crate.

Up at 7-8, never earlier. Piddle and pooh, then breakfast.

He plays quietly with his toys and takes a long nap from 9 until about 10:30.

Lunch at noon. Afternoon usually have a walk, some training and a trip to the barn. Or other errands like socializing at local colleges. 

Milk bone at 3.

More vigorous play until supper at 5:30 or 6. Sometimes a peanut butter bone if play gets out of hand. Then to bed for the night at 7.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Penny'sMom, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who puts puppy to bed early! I was feeling guilty looking at the other schedules.

Bailey's up at 5 (this is new; it used to be 6:15, zzzz...)
We breakfast at 6 am and hang out till the kids need breakfast at 7 ish
Play, wallk, and more play after the kids go to school
Lunch at noon
Dinner at 5 pm
Bedtime between 7-8
Final potty trip at 10 or 10:30

As he gets more reliable in the house, we will put him to bed later. I'd love to hang out with him while I put my kids to bed. Unfortunately, I don't trust him not to ferret a Matchbox car or a Lego out from under a bed right now, so safety first (sigh).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm hoping that when it gets WARM (tired of saying "warmer") that we'll be outside more and he'll stay up. The "problem" now is that he gets pretty obnoxious when he's tired and there's no cure except to put him to bed. And because he sleeps so late in the morning, why not? His last potty stop is 6:30. 

I'm looking forward to a last walk around the neighborhood in the evening.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is so helpful! My schedule isn't really set in stone because every day is different and sometimes, Kodi changes his mind and takes random naps! however, this is the schedule in summary:

6:30am Kodi wakes up and barks in his crate, take him out to pee/poo
6:45am put him back in and let him sleep some more
7:30am Breakfast 
8:00am Potty Break
9:00am Playtime
10-1:00pm He usually takes a long nap
1:30pm Potty Break

and then a bunch of play time and potty breaks 

5:30 Dinner

more potty breaks and play time and naps

11:30 Sleeptime!


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Working parent here 

5:20 - wake up and pee/poo, short playtime
6:00 - crate time while I shower
Pee break
6:30 - breakfast
7:00 - pee/poo break
7:45 - pee break and crate time
1:00 - dog walker walk for 25 mins 
4:00 - playtime and pee break
6:00 - sometimes - another 15 min. walk
More evening play
8:30-9 done for the day! Max snoozes while we watch TV 

Our weekend schedule is much different  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## juloco (Jan 29, 2014)

Bella is 5 months old this is her day:
5:00 potty
5:15 breakfast
5:30-6:15 play
6:20 potty
6:30 crate 
6:30 we go off to work
10:30 friend comes to take her potty; for a walk; lunch; then back in crate
2:45 I come home from work and take her potty and for a walk
5:00 feed
5:20 potty
5:25 plays and follows us around the house
7:30 potty
7:35 more hanging with the family
9:30 potty and crate for the night
Weekends are a little different we take her potty at 5:00 and put her right back in the crate so we can catch a few more zzzzzzz's 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Reviving this thread for some opinions... 

We are going to crate train Little Mister. We are hiring a family friend to come and give him lunch/walk him during the day until I am off for the summer. Can we keep the crate in our bedroom at night and then bring it down to our foyer during the day or is that confusing? 

Here is his schedule:

4:30am: I get up to leave for the day. I work out at the gym and shower there. My husband is still sleeping. I will take the pup out if he wakes and then put him back in his crate. 
6am: Breakfast and potty after
7am: My husband takes the boys to school. Little Mister will be in the crate until he returns and once he is fully potty trained, the husband will start taking Little Mister in the car with him. 
7:45: Potty Time
8:45: My husband will wear the puppy out with a walk and playtime/training

In the crate for the day: 
9:45am (Monday/Tuesday)
10:15am (Wednesday-Friday)

Lunch (noon-1ish): Family friend will come let him out, feed, play, potty, and return to crate. The family friend is a college student and on days she gets out of class earlier, she is going to stay longer and play with him for a while. She could be there until 2 most days. 

I get home between 2:30 and 4:00--Just depends on the day. We will go out for potty time and take a walk. Lots of playtime and training homework. 

6pm: Dinner

7pm: Water comes off the floor.

10-11pm: Potty for the last time and in the crate for the night.


I realize we will be having potty time more often than what I have listed---- but this is the schedule we would like him on once he is potty trained.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Caleb is almost 14 months old. Here's his schedule. 

4:45am....Girlfriend gets up and let's him out.

5:30.....She feeds him.

5:45.... She takes him out for another bathroom break.

6am....I get up and play with him a little and leave for work at 6:30

7:25... Girlfriend puts Caleb in his crate.He still can't be trusted.

3:30... I get home and let him out. He chases the tennis ball around for ten minutes or so.

3:45...I feed him.

4-5pm....Another bathroom break

5pm -9pm...i take him for at least a two mile walk at the park sometime between these hours. 

Caleb goes to bed when I go to bed. Lately he's been sleeping in our bed.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

At 13 months here's Zelda's schedule...

Monday/Wednesday: up at 6:30 am with me, potty (usually just pee), hangs out while I shower, then breakfast. Back to bed with fiance while I go to class (she can be out of her crate IF she knows we're still in the house).

Tuesday/Thursday-Sunday: she sleeps in until 10:30/11.

10:30/11:30: I get home from class. Out to potty.

1:30: Wednesdays I have to go back to class for two hours. She's kenneled at this time.

3:30ish: fetch! yay!

4-7ish: I do homework, she naps or drops toys in my lap.

7: supper! yay! She knows when it's 7. Sometimes out to potty afterward, sometimes not - I wait and let her ask to go out.

10:30: fiance gets home from work. He jiggles the doorknob and she growls at it (this happens every. single. night), then he opens the door and she's so happy it's not a murderer.

Midnight: Z goes to sleep for the night; we may still be up and we may not. She usually heads off to her kennel for a couple hours if we're still up at this time.  She has a bedtime and she likes to stick to it.


----------



## DMLara89 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Maya's Schedule - Working Parents*

This is our 10 week old Maya's schedule. My wife and I both work and hate that we have to leave her during the day, but we leave her in her x-pen with a potty pad and a bunch of toys, her crate and food/water.

06:00am-06:30am - Wake Maya up to take her potty (last few days she hasn't wanted to wake up). Sometimes she just pees, the last few days I have been waiting her out and she is pooing also.
06:30am-06:45am - Feed Maya
06:45am-07:15am - Maya's pen is next to the back door so we move her crate into the pen and leave the back door open for her to come in and out and stretch her legs while the wife and I shower and get ready for work.
07:15am-07:30am - One last potty break and some play time before we leave for work.
07:30am-12:00pm - Maya naps and plays in her pen at home while wife and I work.
12:00pm-12:30pm - Wife or I come home to let her out and play with her, then back in her pen with some new toys (usually a peanut butter filled frozen Kong).
12:30pm-05:30pm - Maya naps and plays again in her pen.
05:30pm-06:30pm - We get home, let her our for potty and play in the backyard or inside (various potty breaks during this time if we see her sniffing)
06:30pm-06:45pm - Maya eats dinner
06:45pm-07:00pm - Potty break and by this time she is like a tired child that won't let herself go to sleep. She is running around, biting everything in sight, including our legs and is just overly tired. She is our little landshark at this point. When she goes land sharky on us, we know its nap time.
07:00pm-08:30pm - Maya is put in her crate for a nap.
08:30pm-09:30pm - Potty breaks and play time with some training thrown in.
09:30pm-02:00am - We move her crate into our room and put her down for the night. The wife and I usually do some things around the house and head in to bed at about 10:00pm. Maya does well, maybe wimpers a little bit, but nothing too bad.
02:00am-02:05am - Wake up to let Maya out for a short potty break then straight back to her crate to sleep. 
02:05am-06:00am - Sleep and start the whole thing over

I feel bad because she is so young and we leaver he for 5 hours at a time twice during the working week, but we don't have anyone that doesn't work that we could come play with her and she hasn't had all of her shots yet so we can't pay someone to take her on walks yet. She uses the potty pad in her pen, but has been ripping it up lately so we need to come up with a better solution . Its nice to see that we aren't the only ones with similar schedules.  I'm hoping to get her to sleep from 10-5 or 11-5 in the next couple of months so that I can just sleep through the night and wake up early to go workout and let her out then. Its a work in progress...


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

My puppy has no schedule other than breakfast around 8 am, lunch around noon and dinner around 6. She has a doggy door so she goes out and does her thing when the urge comes as well as playing. I don't use a crate so she naps when she needs to and the rest is play time. I'm home all the time so weekends are the same but she gets to swim a bit more on the weekends. I know boring huh.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Test-ok said:


> My puppy has no schedule other than breakfast around 8 am, lunch around noon and dinner around 6. She has a doggy door so she goes out and does her thing when the urge comes as well as playing. I don't use a crate so she naps when she needs to and the rest is play time. I'm home all the time so weekends are the same but she gets to swim a bit more on the weekends. I know boring huh.


Except for the doggie door that is how chloe is. We are home all day so she has no set schedule except eating. When she is tired she usually plops by the patio door. Today was warm so the patio was left open and she could go in an out whenever she wants. She does tend to go to bed at the same time. Usually she tires out around eight. And we go to bed by ten so that's when she gets baby gated in the kitchen. She usually wakes up between six and seven.


----------



## cartermarie (Feb 27, 2015)

Carters routine is constant through the week and changes on the weekend. She's actually used to it, she's been on it for a solid two months, she always seems to 'know' what day it is. 

Weekdays Mon-Fri

6:00 a.m - outside for the bathroom
6:30 a.m - breakfast
7:45 a.m - into 'her room' which she will stay in until four or even five in the afternoon. She chews nothing, and doesn't potty at all.

4-5 p.m - out for the bathroom/ then shell stay out and play until she's ready to come in (she barks at the door) 
7:00 p.m - dinner
10:00 p.m - 'night night' // as soon as you say "let's go night night" she will willingly walk to my bed, and lay in her spot (on my pillows of course lol)

On the weekends she goes out in the morning at 8-9 and is out ALL day doing her water sports, training and things of that sorts. On the weekends is when she eats the biggest meals (broken into three seperate feedings at breakfest, lunch, dinner) and goes to 'bed' at the same time. Keeping this routine constant she does great.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

DMLara89 said:


> This is our 10 week old Maya's schedule. My wife and I both work and hate that we have to leave her during the day, but we leave her in her x-pen with a potty pad and a bunch of toys, her crate and food/water.
> 
> 06:00am-06:30am - Wake Maya up to take her potty (last few days she hasn't wanted to wake up). Sometimes she just pees, the last few days I have been waiting her out and she is pooing also.
> 06:30am-06:45am - Feed Maya
> ...


Be careful on what toys you leave with your pup while your at work for five hours. Our pup stays in a crate with nothing. When he was two to four months old. My girlfriend and I would take turns taking half day vacation days. Her sister would come over and let him out for a bathroom break. But he stays in the crate for now for seven hours and he's fourteen months old. He still can't be trusted. He's only in the crate when we're gone.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Except for the doggie door that is how chloe is. We are home all day so she has no set schedule except eating. When she is tired she usually plops by the patio door. Today was warm so the patio was left open and she could go in an out whenever she wants. She does tend to go to bed at the same time. Usually she tires out around eight. And we go to bed by ten so that's when she gets baby gated in the kitchen. She usually wakes up between six and seven.


Doggie doors are awesome, I've always had one and what a difference it makes. When I moved to my current location that was one of the first things I did.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

How do some of you have SO much time to spent with your puppies?! It's great. Makes me feel bad.

On a "normal day"... 

6:00 - 6:30AM - he wakes up, out to potty
6:30 - 8:00AM - I leave him to entertain himself, whether it's walking in and out to the backyard or playing with his toys, he's tired by the end of it
8:00AM - breakfast 
8:05-8:20AM - he follows me around expecting more food while I make my own food or sweep the house
8:30AM - If it's not raining/wet outside, we play for 10 minutes outside
9:00AM - he's tired and takes a long nap out of the crate until 11:30-12:00. I leave my parents to watch him some days while I take a break and sleep upstairs
12:00 - 1:00PM - Bit of play 
1:00PM - lunch and training
1:30 - 4:00PM - big nap 
4:00-5:00PM - hang out for a bit, wander in the backyard
5:00PM - 20 minute walk
6:00PM - dinner
6:30PM - indoors play and training 
7:00-9:00PM - nap
9:00-10:00PM - self amusement, play "tiggy" with him for 10 minutes where I chase him to one end of the house, and then he chases me. I'm usually the one that's worn out from this.
10:00-11:00PM - crate for bedtime

He's 4 months old. He gets a 20 minute walk daily, playtime and training sessions throughout the day. I feel like this is more than sufficient but apparently not compared to some of your busy schedules!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

momo_ said:


> How do some of you have SO much time to spent with your puppies?! It's great. Makes me feel bad.
> 
> On a "normal day"...
> 
> ...


My mom doesn't work. She quit her part time job six years ago when my nephew was born to help with daycare. I am disabled and live with my parents.


----------



## EllaRose'sMum (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone-we have a 10 week girl named Ella Rose. I stay home fulltime - our children our just returned from university and my husband works shift. Our schedule is:
6am up & leased to backyard-pee/poop. She puts everything mulch, rocks , sticks in her mouth
6:15 Breakfast - eats a third or half of a cup-but given a cup
6:30 play with mum. A bit of fetch, cuddles 
7 back outside 
7:15 in x pen while mum makes a tea-she can stand up and move pen now
7:30 out of pen plays with supervision
8 naps in pen- mum showers
9 wakes up- back outside
9:15-10 free play with mum-follows me with supervision
11 both kids up-they pitch in with free play & cuddles
12 -2 alternate btwn play-eating-outside to explore/use bathroom
2-3 nap in pen
3 ish up and out to pee
3-5 interact with family-supervised play or in x pen in kitchen while mum does chores
5 dinner
5:15-8 free play with family supervised
8-9 nap
9-11 free play with famil supervised or in xpen
11 pm last trip outside then crate
In the morning I come down and towel may be wet. I go to bed before kids & then I get up first.
I feel our x pen time is almost over as she can slide pen over kitchen tiles which is too bad as our open concept is horrid to block off. I'm tired and since she hasn't her needles- she has zoomies and nips when bored.


----------



## Themmen (Mar 5, 2015)

Pipers schedule stays fairly consistent through the week and weekend. 

6AM: wake up eat breakfast and outside for pee and poop
6:15-7:45 downstairs with me playing around and relaxing. may have a small nap
7:45-10:45 out for pee then in her crate.
10:45-12:00 out for pee and poop, walk for 30 mins. fetch for 15 or so, relax
12:00-3:30 out for pee back in crate
3:30 out of crate for pee and poop, play time in basement or outside. shes out of the crate from 3:30 till she goes to bed. 
6:30 Dinner time.
6:30-9:30 another walk for 30-45 mins, outside hanging in the garage with dad, playing, chewing her toys, sometimes a small nap.
9:30 out for last pee and then in crate for the night. 

i try to keep the same schedule for her on the weekends as well. and it gives me time to get stuff done around the yard and run errands if i have to.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Other than getting up for first pee around 6:30 and crate for the night around 9:30, Griff doesn't have much of a schedule because my husband's real estate business is completely unpredictable and so we all work around that. 

I'm sure some things would be going more smoothly with a schedule, but it is what it is...


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Our girl is 4 mo old this week. Our schedule is basically the same each day, because we are retired. 
Kenzie wakes up 0630-0700, outside to pee and poo.
0700-0730 she eats breakfast. She is completely reliable to ring her potty bells, when she is ready to go outside. We don't take her out unless she rings the bells. She has had no accidents, since the first week we got her at 8 wks. She has slept through the night, since we got her at 8 wks. We woke up at night, but she didn't
There is no crate during the day, since we are home all day. She only goes in her crate at bedtime 1030-1100 and when we have to leave the house for appointments, etc.
kenzie mostly plays inside with her 2 yr old sister, Kylie, because we don't have a fenced yard. We are moving into a new house next month that will have a fenced yard.
Kenzie naps throughout the day if she gets tired. Kylie and Kenzie play hard and then take a nap.
We think we are totally blessed to have such a good puppy. Kylie wasn't this easy. We are just coming into the chewing stage so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

My dog is almost 20 weeks. I think he is a lot harder than most of the puppies here!

He almost never goes to sleep on his own at this point. (He did at 9 weeks, but no mas!) The only time he conked out recently _on his own _for a long time was when I took him on a 2 mile walk (w/o breaking it up).

He doesn't have accidents very often but WE have to figure out when to take him out. Other than panting, he gives no clue.

Our schedule changes, but roughly:
-I wake him up at 6:30. We walk for 30-60 minutes. He gets fed his morning meal on the walk.
-Home and in ex-pen or tethered to me or in kitchen while I get things ready for my kids. 
-Depending on weather, we go outside and do some training, play, hang out. Bad weather = inside for training.
-I bring him inside and have to give him something to do like a Kong or some chew item (he is getting picky about which ones) while we are in the (gated) living room. If he doesn't have anything he likes to chew (he has bullies, antler, Himalayan chew but often won't chew anything) then he will get into some mischief. He gets very antsy, starts panting, etc. VERY hard to settle. He doesn't zoom around . . .just not settled.
-After about 3 hours awake,I put him in his crate for a nap for 3 hours. He will sleep until I get him.
-Wake up, go outside, maybe take another walk. Today we walked more than 2 miles total.
-After he's up for awhile, he gets crated for another hour while I pick up kids. 
-We take him out again to the backyard and play, hang out, training.
-Evening walk = he gets fed again, more training.
-Around 6:30 is when he starts getting nippy. 
-He goes into his ex-pen while we eat dinner, otherwise he goes cray-cray staring and panting at us.
-Out again before bedtime, which for him is 8 p.m.

ONLY if I have something he likes to chew on can he hang out in our living room, which is the only gated room in the house. Again, if not, he gets super antsy and cannot calm down nicely. He is horrible in our basement, which is our family room area. Just cannot settle! I am very thankful for the icky "twin hoofers" I just bought because they have been entertaining him.

He sleeps in his crate for about 4-5 hours a day, and then 11 hours at night. He can sleep longer at night, but I want to make sure to get his walk in, so I wake him up. I am thinking maybe I need to make him sleep a little more during the day. With all the walking and playing we do, certainly he can't need MORE activity, can he? He isn't hyperactive in the sense of constantly jumping/running around but he just isn't calm inside. He is usually calm outside, though, except at night.

Oh, and I didn't detail when we take him out. We just go by what he's been doing.


----------

